# Equisetum hyemale L. (scouringrush horsetail)



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Could I use Equisetum hyemale L. (scouringrush horsetail) as an aquatic plant? Does this plant have any relation to Mormon Tea?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'm not sure, but it looks like it would rot, and is it some type of bamboo I googled imaged searched it.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

It may probably rot unfortunately; but you could try, and see how it turns out.


----------

